# Electric Knife Recommendations Needed



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hi to all and tia.

I need recommendations for an electric knife that will be for slicing a slab of bacon into strips. The problem is with the rind: sometimes it's too hard to slice using a typical chef's knife.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I don't think an electric knife will be useful for slicing a slab of bacon. What you need is a meat slicer. There are various price ranges. I would recommend a professional one. Seems I'm not the only one of that opinion. Check the following:

Forum

Meat slicers

More

Kenwood meat slicer


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Kimmie:

At this forum awhile back I inquired as to which meat slicer I should get for doing bacon slabs about every other month. Some one posted (I'll paraphrase): get an electric knife, trust me on this one.

Keep in mind the frequency of usage and the size of a slab of bacon.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've used and owned several electric knives over the years, and my impression is that a build-up of fat would accumulate between the blades as they shuffle back and forth. I could imagine having to stop frequently to clean the blades. But I do see your problem; a hard rind would make uniform, thin slicing difficult. Is there a reason you would want the rind to remain on the slices? Or could your problem be helped by removing the rind from the whole flitch before slicing?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Mezz.:

Rind removal is a pain, too. 

Also, I thought that electric knives used only one blade instead of two that goes back and forth.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I still stand by my meat slicer. Once you own one, you will tempted to slice a lot more than bacon slabs, trust ME on this one!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kokopuffs, both of the electric knives I've owned (one Hamilton Beach, the other Sunbeam, I believe) had two blades moving in turn. If there were an electric knife that had a single blade, that would address the clogging problem. 

Are you on good terms with a butcher or deli that would consent to slice the bacon for you, either free or for a modest charge?


----------

